# Electronic Arts: Firmenchef Wilson erklärt 3-Punkte-Plan für bessere Spiele und mehr Vertrauen



## MaxFalkenstern (16. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: Firmenchef Wilson erklärt 3-Punkte-Plan für bessere Spiele und mehr Vertrauen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: Firmenchef Wilson erklärt 3-Punkte-Plan für bessere Spiele und mehr Vertrauen


----------



## Forke666 (16. September 2014)

Lügenbeutel!

Vor ein paar Tagen erst ein Spiel rausgebracht ohne Review-Copies vor Release.
Für ein Spiel, das nach 20 Spielstunden merklich abbaut.

Das schlimme daran ist, dass u.a. PC Games das noch befeuert, mit Live-Tests, die in den ersten Updates noch positiv ausfallen und zum Kauf anregen.


----------



## leckmuschel (16. September 2014)

was hat wilson vor einem jahr erzählt? "Die Leute müssen denken, dass sie uns beklauen."
 hmm.. ich komm` mir bei denen immer nur verarscht vor


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Wilson hat sich verplappert: Es heißt korrekt "Die Leute müssen denken, daß wir sie beklauen".


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

und bei solche "Kommentaren" soll man nicht das Offensichtliche Denken?


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Och Enisra, nicht schon wieder. Langsam kommts mir so vor als wirst Du von EA bezahlt....


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och Enisra, nicht schon wieder. Langsam kommts mir so vor als wirst Du von EA bezahlt....



Ja was, bin ich hier der Bash-Hipster oder du?
Was soll das jetzt was anderes sein außer nen billiger Flame? Kritik? Am Arsch


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Beispiele für konstruktive Kritik EA gegenüber gibts genug. Dazu muß man nur mal seine EA-Brille abnehmen und sich hier um Forum umschauen. Und daß man dann bei solchen Meldungen nur noch mit sarkastischen Bemerkungen kommt ist kein Wunder. Weil EA das gleiche seit Jahren herumlabert, sich aber nichts bessert sondern nur verschlechtert. Siehe die Entwicklungen um Sim City, SIMS, das Chaos um BF4, die DLC-Politik/Mikrotransaktionen, die Spielepreise u.s.w.u.s.f. Und komm jetzt nicht wieder mit "Aber die anderen....." Hier gehts nicht um Activision oder Ubisoft. Hier gehts um EA.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Beispiele für konstruktive Kritik EA gegenüber gibts genug



und das ist ein Grund dafür das man sowas wie oben schreiben darf?
Ahja
ja ne is klar


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Och nöö, jetz willst Du noch mit Zensur von Meinungsäußerungen kommen ?? Langsam wirds albern.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. September 2014)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier 

So langsam glaube ich dass EA ein Running Gag ist und nur für Stimmung sorgen möchte....
Von Jahr zu Jahr kündigen sie eine Besserung an aber zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wird ihre Arbeit schlechter und schlechter... finde den Fehler

@ michaelG.
Lass dich doch nicht wieder auf Enisra ein.
Er ist nur noch am flamen und greift jeden an der was gegen EA sagen kann. Das ist auch völlig egal wenn es tatsächlich Fakten gibt die sowas immer wieder belegen 

Klar kann man ein Fan von etwas sein aber ein klein wenig konstruktiv sollte man schon an solche Sachen herangehen können.


----------



## belakor602 (16. September 2014)

Punkt 1 und 3 sind löblich, Punkt 2 sehe ich als sehr kritisch gegenüber. Ich empfinde zumindest keinerlei Freude and DLC oder Systemen wie das Ultimate Team.

Vor allem Punkt 3 ist aber sehr löblich und muss man sagen war dringend nötig. EA war eine Firma wo die rechte Hand nicht wusste was die linke tat. Verbesserungen auf der einen Seite, und dann kam schon der nächste Skandal aus einer anderen Abteilung. Wenn die mal alle an einem Strang ziehen funktionierts villeicht einmal.


----------



## alu355 (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och Enisra, nicht schon wieder.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier



Leider wird das Murmeltier langsam alt, erst nach dem dritten Anti EA Propaganda Posting von Anti EA Verschwörern (  )  eine Reaktion! 
Was wird Wilson dazu nur sagen?


----------



## doomkeeper (16. September 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Leider wird das Murmeltier langsam alt, erst nach dem dritten Anti EA Propaganda Posting von Anti EA Verschwörern (  )  eine Reaktion!
> Was wird Wilson dazu nur sagen?



Eigentlich meinte ich EA mit Murmeltier aber Enisra liegt auch gut im Kontext  

Was wird Wilson wohl dazu sagen? Er kündigt ein 3 Punkte System an und hat ihn hiermit auch bekommen.
3 Anti EA Kommentare und schon kommt ein Feedback


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. September 2014)

Bla blab bla....
Wenn das erste EA-Spiel als Complete-Edition inklusive aller DLCs DRM-frei erscheint (oder zumindest ohne Accountbindung), dann glaube ich ihnen, dass der Spieler an erster Stelle steht, vorher nicht.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och nöö, jetz willst Du noch mit Zensur von Meinungsäußerungen kommen ?? Langsam wirds albern.



was für ne Zensur und vorallem, was für ne Meinung?


----------



## USA911 (16. September 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Klar kann man ein Fan von etwas sein aber ein klein wenig konstruktiv sollte man schon an solche Sachen herangehen können.



Genau, einfach mal spott, hohn, sarkasmuss der offen und deutlich geschrieben wird, einfach ignorieren....


EA, wir wollen keine Pläne, Reden, Vorträge!!!! Wir wollen Taten sehen! Zeigt es dem Kunden und redet nicht nur davon, solange sich nichts am Produkt ändert und der Kunde keine Änderung feststellt, wird sich die Haltung der Kunden und Euer ansehen sich nicht ändern!


Ergänzung:
Und ein ganz schlechter Witz BF Hardline als positives Beispiel herauszustellen. Denn das Spiel war das was die Betaspieler geschrieben haben und ohne das ihr es verschoben habt, wäre es ein absolutes Desaster geworden.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Genau, einfach mal spott, hohn, sarkasmuss der offen und deutlich geschrieben wird, einfach ignorieren....
> 
> 
> EA, wir wollen keine Pläne, Reden, Vorträge!!!! Wir wollen Taten sehen! Zeigt es dem Kunden und redet nicht nur davon, solange sich nichts am Produkt ändert und der Kunde keine Änderung feststellt, wird sich die Haltung der Kunden und Euer ansehen sich nicht ändern!



machen die schon, zumindest zum Teil aber dennoch mehr als andere, bekommt ihr nur nicht mit


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Wenn der Kunde von den Plänen nichts mitbekommt oder nur die negative Seite wars das. Dann taugen die Pläne nichts. Oder salopp und sicher auch etwas überspannt formuliert: "Der Weg zur Hölle ist mit guten Vorsätzen gepflastert."

Ich will als Kunde merken, daß ich nicht der Gelddruckesel für EA bin sondern daß die Firma der Meinung ist, der Kunde hat auch seinen Stellenwert und gehört entsprechend behandelt. Wie gesagt auch Ubisoft ist bei weitem nicht perfekt, keinerlei Diskussion. Aber Ubisoft behandelt seine Kunden aber ungleich besser als EA. Aber EA scheint das egal zu sein. Und solange die Casual-Gamer wie bei SIMS weiterhin die Bude einrennen macht EA auch so weiter. Dummerweise vergraulen sie damit die Coregamer. 

Hinzu kommt, daß EA als großer Publisher Vorbild sein sollte. Auch was die Kundenbehandlung betrifft. Aber wenn EA eben so vorgeht glauben die anderen und merken es auch, daß sie es genauso machen können (DLC, Microtransaktionen u.s.w.).


----------



## Shotay3 (16. September 2014)

Naja, wenn sie den Entwicklern endlich mal die Zeit einräumen ihre Spiele fertig zu machen, testen zu können und bugs zu beheben ist das schonmal n Anfang. Bei EA war ja zunächst immer der drohende Finger auf dem Release Button und sobald ne Beta halbwegs fertig gestellt wurde !BÄM! wurde auch schon draufgehauen um die ersten gewinne aus einem nicht fertigen Spiel zu ziehen. Das war dann wohl das Geld was reingesteckt wurde um letztendlich ein fertiges Spiel zu produzieren, nur der Kunde blieb erstmal ein halbes Jahr auf einem halbfertigen Spiel sitzen. Wär schon ein wahnsinns Ansatz wenn die das mal an ihrer Firmenphilosophie ändern


----------



## BiJay (16. September 2014)

Die besten EA Spiele sind wohl diejenigen, wo sich EA am wenigstens einmischt.  PvZ: Garden Warfare mit den kostenlosen DLCs ist da wohl ein gutes Beispiel. Aber noch sind solche Titel eher selten bei EA. Erst recht bei den AAA-Titeln macht EA immer irgendwo einen Fehler, wie zB bei Sims mit zahlreich fehlenden Features und keiner Möglichkeit das Spiel vor Release den Reviewern zugänglich zu machen. Das Verschieben von Battlefield: Hardline mag sich vielleicht positiv auf das Spiel auswirken, aber das kann man jetzt noch nicht abschätzen. Also sagen kann EA viel, aber was zählt sind Taten und da hat EA bis jetzt noch nicht viel gezeigt.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, daß EA als großer Publisher Vorbild sein sollte. Auch was die Kundenbehandlung betrifft. Aber wenn EA eben so vorgeht glauben die anderen und merken es auch, daß sie es genauso machen können (DLC, Microtransaktionen u.s.w.).



Und hier kommt wieder der Fall von Keine Ahnung zum tragen, aber wenn man sich informiert kann man die Tolle Standartkritik nicht schreiben ...
Denn geilerweise hat EA all das Zeug was ihr "Kritiker" immer denen vorwirft garnicht erfunden, aber das interessiert einen ja nicht, weil´s ja nicht EA ist


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Vielleicht nicht erfunden, aber exzessiv ausgebaut. Die Frage ist was ist schlimmer.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht erfunden, aber exzessiv ausgebaut. Die Frage ist was ist schlimmer.



wo denn?
Schau erstmal die anderen an und komm nich mit der Jammertour das es nur EA geht


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Also exzessive Microtransaktionen oder DLC kenne ich hauptsächlich von Dead Space 3, BF4 bzw. Die SIMS. Die DLC die es z.B. bei Ubisoft gibt wurden nicht aus dem Hauptprogramm geschnippelt wie sehr wahrscheinlich bei die SIMS 4 u.s.w. Und die DLC von Ubisoft haben von der Spieldauer her gesehen und auch vom Inhalt in den letzten Jahren echte Qualitäten.

Aber EA verkauft wohl bald den DLC Unser Kind ist da für EUR 29,95. Und mein neuer Geschirrspüler für EUR 15,95. Und damit es nicht langweilig wird kommt dann noch "Mein eigener Pool" für EUR 19,95 dazu. 

Und nochmal: Wir reden hier von EA und nicht von Ubisoft.

Ansonsten kannst Du die Ausrede bei jeder Sache bringen (mimimi, aber die anderen). Nein es geht hier um EA. Und nicht um Pfefferminz-Game oder was weiß ich wem.


----------



## USA911 (16. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> machen die schon, zumindest zum Teil aber dennoch mehr als andere, bekommt ihr nur nicht mit


Der Teil, reicht aber nicht, vorallem nicht wenn deren Hauptprodukte immer mehr auf Quantität, statt Qualität abziehlt. Schau Dir die aktuellen Titel und sage mir, welches nicht im Umfang zu seinen Vorherigen beschnittener ist?

Und was andere machen interesiert hier, wo es explizit um das Unternehmen EA geht nicht. Denn für das Image EA ist EA alleine zuständig und kein anderer


----------



## Kwengie (16. September 2014)

ich denke, daß der CEO nur große Töne spuckt, da bisher, meiner Meinung, nichts umgesetzt wurde.
Das große Problem ist bei EA, daß sie nicht mehr auf die Kunden hören und an deren Bedürfnisse vorbei entwickeln.  Siehe doch das derzeit aktuelle SimCity.
Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich darin, daß EA seit Battlefield 3 immer auf andere Communitys schielt und so das eigentliche Produkt, wieder meine Meinung, kaputt macht. 
Selben Fehler macht EA wieder mit Battlefield: Hardline, weil laut Aussagen der EA-Bosse die GTA-Community im Visier der Begierde steht.  In Sachen Battlefield haben CoD und GTA andere Spielmechaniken und es passt einfach nicht, diese mit Biegen und Brechen ins eigene Spiel zu kopieren.
Ein weiterer Minuspunkt ist die Modbarkeit der EA-Spiele und daß man zu dem berechtigten Schluß kommt, daß EA den tallentieren Moddern nichts mehr zugestehen möchte und einfach wegen den DLCs, die in Rekordzeit von EA auf den Markt geschmissen werden, zu geldgeil geworden ist. 
Stichwort ist der mobile Dungeon Keeper!
Schaut Euch doch mal die TES-Reihe an, diese ist ziemlich modfreundlich und obendrein noch ziemlich erfolgreich.
Diesbezüglich klaut doch EA bei anderen Spielen wie Premium und stellt dieses als besseres Produkt hin. Aber sie begreifen einfach nicht die Stategie der anderen Spielehersteller, warum grad ihre Produkte besser sind. Damit will ich aussagen, daß EA nur oberflächlich klaut, was momentan Geld in die Kassen spült, aber nicht tiefgründig vorgeht und den engagierten Spielern wie Moddern Unfähigkeit vorwirft.
Warum erfreut sich Skyrim immer noch sehr großer Beliebtheit, obwohl das Spiel bald drei Jahre alt wird?
Battlefield 3 schaut man sich doch nur an, weil Battlefield 4 Murks geworden ist und wenn ihr die Server zu älteren Spielen einfach abdreht, obwohl ihr doch genug Geld habt, macht euch auch keine Freunde.
Wie gerne würde ich wieder Battlefield 2 oder gar Battlefield 1942 wegen seiner Mod Eve of Destruction spielen wollen. Ihr habt aber den Saft abgedreht.
Ihr denkt nicht längerfristig, sondern nur kurzfristig und so sind doch eure AAA-Titel, wie Battlefield usw. doch ausgelegt. Nach zwei Jahren ist dieser Titel vergessen, wenn der Nachfolger ein Erfolg geworden ist.

Außerdem würde es der Videospielbranche gut tun, mal nach links und rechts zu schauen und daß diese sich im Internet informiert, damit die Spiele heraus kommen, die die Kunden, also wir, sich wünschen.
(ich spreche besonders Deep Silver mit Sacred 3  an)

Es ist schon positiv zu vermerken, daß mir bekannte  zwei Spiele später erscheinen, als sie ursprünglich erscheinen sollten. Davon kann nur ein Spiel provitieren.
Betreffs Battlefield laßt endlich die Finger von anderen Spielen wie CoD, GTA oder wie die alle heißen mögen und produziert wieder das Spiel so, wie es einst mal mit den großen Karten war und wie ihr es euch vorstellt.
Battlefield ist eben anders als CoD und es läßt sich auch anders spielen!

Bei B: Hl habt ihr doch nur auf die Spieler gehört, aus freien Stücken habt ihr doch das Spiel nicht verschoben.
(B:H steht für Battlefield: Hereos)


----------



## Antontus (16. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> was für ne Zensur und vorallem, was für ne Meinung?


Pass bloß auf Kätzchen du landest noch ausversehen vor Michaels Porsche ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. September 2014)

Noch mehr DLC und Online-Dienste. Genau, darauf wartet die Spielerwelt.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also exzessive Microtransaktionen oder DLC kenne ich hauptsächlich von Dead Space 3, BF4 bzw. Die SIMS. Die DLC die es z.B. bei Ubisoft gibt wurden nicht aus dem Hauptprogramm geschnippelt wie sehr wahrscheinlich bei die SIMS 4 u.s.w. Und die DLC von Ubisoft haben von der Spieldauer her gesehen und auch vom Inhalt in den letzten Jahren echte Qualitäten.
> 
> Aber EA verkauft wohl bald den DLC Unser Kind ist da für EUR 29,95. Und mein neuer Geschirrspüler für EUR 15,95. Und damit es nicht langweilig wird kommt dann noch "Mein eigener Pool" für EUR 19,95 dazu.
> 
> ...



1. hat es vielleicht Ubisoft nicht gemacht, aber was ist mit den anderen? Was ist mit Asura's Wrath das einem das Wahre Ende als DLC verkauft? Oder Take2 mit Borderlands 2?
2. Natürlich geht das um andere wenn man behauptet das nur EA das machen würde und das *gelogen *ist! Mitlerweile kann man von Lügen sprechen bei den ganzen Fallbeispielen!
Und was sagen die anderen? Na? Nix, weil die es auch nicht müssen, da die Fußhupe Internettroll sich bei EA fesst beißt und nicht wahrhaben will das sie eine Fußhupe ist



USA911 schrieb:


> Der Teil, reicht aber nicht, vorallem nicht wenn  deren Hauptprodukte immer mehr auf Quantität, statt Qualität abziehlt.  Schau Dir die aktuellen Titel und sage mir, welches nicht im Umfang zu  seinen Vorherigen beschnittener ist?



Dragon Age


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

die Borderland Addons (die Großen) sind aber auch ihr Geld wert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. September 2014)

Zwei von drei Punkten sind tatsächlich löblich. Allerdings würde ich Punkt 2 wie folgt ändern: "Wir mischen uns nicht massiv in das Schaffen der Entwickler ein und lassen ihnen alle Freiheiten, um die Qualität eines Spiels zu sichern." 
DLCs und all der Kram mag sich ja etabliert haben. Aber Versuche jüngeren Datums haben doch gezeigt, dass nicht jeder Spieler soetwas will. Und wenn dann auch noch die Justiz aktiv wird (siehe Dungeon Keeper Online), muss doch langsam echt mal tatsächlich ein Umdenken bei EA entstehen. Und wenn man die Resourcen ordentlich verteilt, dann kommen auch qualitativ hochwertige Spiele raus, sodass DLCs nicht nötig sein werden, um die Kosten wieder zu decken. Jedenfalls nicht mehr in dem Maß, wie man es aktuell erlebt.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht erfunden, aber exzessiv ausgebaut. Die Frage ist was ist schlimmer.


Ich persönlich finde ja, das ersteres schlimmer ist. Der Krebs muss ja immer an der Wurzel, nicht an seinen Auswucherungen bekämpft werden. EA hat lediglich erkannt, dass DLCs lukrativ sind und Steam sich etabliert hat. Die Firma reagierte nur und hat damit nunmal finanziellen Erfolg. Aber "erfunden" hat es meines Wissens nach Bethesda bei Oblivion. Vielleicht ist auch schon früher was in der Art gekommen. Aber spätestens seit Oblivion wuchert der DLC-Krebs.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> die Borderland Addons (die Großen) sind aber auch ihr Geld wert.



Aber dafür gibt es dröflzig sinnlose und einen großen DLC (Headhunter), der sogar in 4 (oder 5?) Teilen verkauft wurde - zu je 10 Euro! 

Ich muss mich hier auch mal wieder auf Enisras Seite stellen. Kritik ist eine Sache, blinder Bash ist ein anderer. EA hat vieles gemacht worüber die Spieler zu Recht verärgert sein dürfen. Eine gewisse Skepsis ist bei so PR gequatsche natürlich auch immer angebracht. Dennoch ist es teilweise schon kurios was manche User da anbringen. Ich erinnere an die Einführung der "aufs Haus" aktion bei Origin. Da gab es doch tatsächlich User die EA beschimpft haben, weil sie ein Spiel verschenkt haben. Zu dem war das gleich mal BF3. Da ist EA weiter als Activision - ich wüsste nicht, dass die ihren letzten CoD Teil mal über einen ganzen Monat hin einfach so verschenkt haben. 
Zu dem handelt EA tatsächlich kundenfreundlicher als manche es wahrnemmen wollen. Du kannst jedes EA Game, das du über Origin gekauft hast innerhalb von 24 Stunden zurück geben. Du hast die möglichkeit große Titel sehr ausführlich anzuspielen bevor du sie kaufst, oder eben auch nicht. 

Mit den Dingen die EA so zur Last gelegt werden:

Inhalte rausgeschnitten - Ich erinnere hier gern an Mafia II (Take 2) wo ein drittel des Hauptspiels als teurer DLC nachgereicht wurde. 
Anzahl der DLCs - Wiederum Take 2 
Preis der Spiele - da ist Activision der Vorreiter. Die waren diejenigen die 60 Euro und mehr für einen neuen Titel verlangt haben und das ausführlich durchgesetzt haben.
Always-on - da tut sich im Moment Ubisoft hervor und will uns das auch noch als Feature verkaufen. 
CEs - Wiederum Ubisoft. 5 Versionen des Spiels, bei dem nicht mal die teuerste für um die 150 Euro wirklich alle Inhalte vereinigt. 
verbuggte Releases - da sind die Beispiele zu zahlreich. Aber man erinnere sich z.B. an X - Rebirth. Unspielbarer Mist zu Release. 

Nicht das EA da nicht auch fröhlich mitmachen würde. Aber sie sind nicht die Einzigen und bei weitem nicht die schlimmsten. Im Gegenteil, EA ist der einzige große Publisher, der wirklich offensiv an der Kundenfreundlichkeit arbeitet. Klar, es gibt kleinere Firmen wie CD Project die da deutlich die Nase vorne haben. Aber von den großen hat EA da die beste Kommunikation. 
Was ich EA vorwerfe und womit sie tatsächlich eher alleine dastehen ist das Aufkaufen und Töten von traditionellen Firmen und Marken. Ein so unrühmliches Ende hat ein C&C nicht verdient.


----------



## Batze (17. September 2014)

Bei Punkt 2 muste ich doch echt laut lachen.

Erst splittet man die Spiele auf, kapselt Inhalte von ab, so das man diese Inhalte dann gewinnbringend an den Zocker per DLC Extra verhökern kann,
und dann lügt man sich noch in die Fresse und meint wir finden das auch noch toll.

Ein typischer psycho Werbe Kommentar.

Wenn dieser Schleimer es ehrlich meinen würde, so würde er mal eine Umfrage starten, so nach dem Motto, was ist Scheiße an uns,
und dann diese Punkte abarbeiten.
Das könnte eventuell Vertrauen bringen, aber nicht so ein psycho Gelaber.
Aber sowas ist ja nicht nötig, denn die wissen ja selbst recht gut wieso die eigene Firma so unbeliebt ist.


----------



## Elbart (17. September 2014)

Nicht quatschen, machen.


----------



## USA911 (17. September 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> ...



Das ist richtig und da Stimme ich Dir  auch zu, das EA nicht Alleine auf einem breiten Flur ist. Nur alles was  EA gut macht, wird auch registriert, wohlwollend wahr genommen. Nur dann  hauen sie den nächsten Klop mit dem nächsten Spiel raus... Ich bin sehr  enttäuscht von EA was den FM anbetrifft. Habe immer wieder EA eine  Chance gegeben und nach dem 13 kauf, war bei mir eine Grenze erreicht,  wo ich nicht mehr kaufe und EA ne Chance gebe. (Soll ich mir den 14er kaufen, also das gleiche Produkt um endlich einen beschissenen Offline Patch zubekommen?) Da müssen Sie mich jetzt  zu 100% vom Spiel überzeugen. Was ist passiert: EA hat einen treuen  Kunden zu einem kritischen Kunden gemacht und damit freiwillig erreicht,  das die Meßlatte für mich nach oben geschoben wurde. Da bin ich  warscheinlich bei EA auch kritischer als bei anderen, aber von anderen  wurde ich noch nicht so enttäuscht. Und bei Hardline sprachen sie schon  von was sie doch alles ändern wollen und jetzt wieder. Von EA PR-Abteilung hört man  immer nur einen der CEO rumjammern und prahlen, was sie alles machen und  ändern wollen. Man müsste mal schauen von welchem Hersteller am  häufigsten ein Kommentar über ihre Kundenfreundlichkeit und änderungen  veröffentlicht wird. Und was wir wollen sind nun mal endlich taten bei  den Produkten und das nicht als eine Eintagsfliege sondern das man die  änderung sieht. Ich und warscheinlich MichaelG und so sehen das wie ich.  Wir finden das gerede inzwischen Amüsant und machen uns über das  ERNEUTE Gerede lustig. (Sorry Micha, das ich Dich jetzt einfach ins Boot  mit nehm   ). Es wurde seitens EA einfach zuviel geredet und das  ständig, so das die meisten an dem Punkt sind... Reden ist Silber, handeln  ist Gold


----------



## golani79 (17. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> 2. Natürlich geht das um andere wenn man behauptet das nur EA das machen würde und das *gelogen *ist!



Wenn ich nichts überlesen habe, hat niemand auch nur ansatzweise behauptet, dass nur EA das (was eigentlich? - DLC´s?, leere Versprechungen? etc.) macht.
Irgendwie bringst du in jedem EA Topic wieder die gleichen Punkte auf - wenns ein EA Topic ist, wird halt auch über EA diskutiert. 
Wieso soll immer zusätzlich ein Kontext zu anderen Firmen eingebracht werden? Damit du die Befriedigung hast, dass andere Leute sehrwohl wissen, dass nicht nur EA "so Zeug" macht, sondern auch andere?
Nur weil dies nicht explizit erwähnt ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sich Leute dessen nicht bewusst sind.

Und nicht alle, die in einem EA Topic explizit über EA sprechen, sind automatisch [Trolle, Hater, oder sonstwas] 

p.s.: EA ist doof!


----------



## Styx13 (17. September 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Bla blab bla....
> Wenn das erste EA-Spiel als Complete-Edition inklusive aller DLCs DRM-frei erscheint (oder zumindest ohne Accountbindung), dann glaube ich ihnen, dass der Spieler an erster Stelle steht, vorher nicht.



Das nenne ich mal einen coolen Kommentar!! Kurz, knapp und 100% auf den Punkt gebracht.
Ich hätte einen simplen Vorschlag für die EA - Chef's: schaut euch mal bei kleinen Spieleschmieden wie CD Project Red um,
vielleich könnt ihr da etwas über Kunden- und Gamerfreundlichkeit lernen. Entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung ist es nämlich
tatsächlich möglich, ein richtig gutes Spiel ohne DRM auf den Markt zu bringen. Kaum zu glauben, was?!?
Klar, das sind nur Winzlinge verglichen mit EA, doch sollten nicht an Stelle der Kleinen die Großen die Vorbilder sein????


----------



## Styx13 (17. September 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> .....Schaut Euch doch mal die TES-Reihe an, diese ist ziemlich modfreundlich und obendrein noch ziemlich erfolgreich.
> Diesbezüglich klaut doch EA bei anderen Spielen wie Premium und stellt dieses als besseres Produkt hin. Aber sie begreifen einfach nicht die Stategie der anderen Spielehersteller, warum grad ihre Produkte besser sind. Damit will ich aussagen, daß EA nur oberflächlich klaut, was momentan Geld in die Kassen spült, aber nicht tiefgründig vorgeht und den engagierten Spielern wie Moddern Unfähigkeit vorwirft.
> Warum erfreut sich Skyrim immer noch sehr großer Beliebtheit, obwohl das Spiel bald drei Jahre alt wird?.....



Dem stimme ich zu, nicht nur ziemlich, sondern sehr! Es gibt im "NEXUS" derzeit ca. 35000 downloadbare Mod-Dateien, nur für Skyrim wohlgemerkt.
Davon sind nach meiner Meinung über 80% sehr gute Arbeit, unglaublich vielfältig und voller cooler Ideen. Von Unfähigkeit keine Spur !!
Was ist bezüglich der Mods nun kurzfristiges und was langfristiges Denken?? Ich würde das so sehen:
Kurzfristig: 
1. Mods sind kostenlos, bringen also kein Geld ein.
2. Mods stammen nicht von uns, sondern von Anderen.
Langfristig:
1. Durch Mods wird das Game viel länger gespielt, bleibt also im Gespräch und in den Köpfen der Spieler.
2. Es ist für die Spieleschmiede ein schier endloser Quell an innovativen Ideen für einen eventuellen Nachfolger.

Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass sich zum Beispiel  Bioware  dessen durchaus bewußt ist.  Wieso?? 
Kurzes Beispiel: man hat in letzter Zeit viel über DA I lesen können. Unter anderem über eine Burg, das
Hauptquartier der Inquisition. Beim Lesen dachte ich so bei mir, irgendwie kommt dir das bekannt vor.
Na klar, da war doch diese Mod von Skyrim Namens "Sjel Blad Castle". Wurde zur "Player House Mod of the Year 2013"
gekührt und steht derzeit mit fast 60.000 downloads zu Buche. Die Burg kann man individuell gestalten, sie hat Räume
für Begleiter, Schmiede, Bibliothek, Verzauberer, Trophäen, Ställe für Reittiere, u.s.w.
Sollte diese Ähnlichkeit Zufall sein? Ich denke nein. Man hat da schon sehr genau hingesehen.
Zumal sich die Jungs von Bioware bisher nur lobend zum Spiel Skyrim geäusert haben, was ich sehr fair finde nebenbei gesagt.
Stellt sich also die Frage, wieso machen sie sich das Wissen nicht zu Nutze, und unterstützen die Moder in ähnlicher Weise
und profitiert davon? Die Frage sollte sich jeder selbst beantworten !!
Aber bitte, es möge niemand kommentieren "...die Engine läßt sich für Mods nicht nutzen ...". Wer das glaubt, sitzt am 24.12. auch
in der Wohnstube und wartet auf den roten Mann mit weißem Bart. Wenn ich mit einer Engine ein Spiel programmieren kann,
funktioniert das ebenso mit einer Mod, sofern man das entsprechende Werkzeug zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt.
Man muß es nur wollen !!!


----------



## Styx13 (17. September 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Mit den Dingen die EA so zur Last gelegt werden:
> 
> Inhalte rausgeschnitten - Ich erinnere hier gern an Mafia II (Take 2) wo ein drittel des Hauptspiels als teurer DLC nachgereicht wurde.
> Anzahl der DLCs - Wiederum Take 2
> ...



Ich denke niemand wird sagen, dass die "Anderen" Waisenknaben sind. Das steht außer Frage.
In diesem Artikel geht es jedoch um EA, also kann man sich auch nur zu EA äußern.
Außerdem denke ich, dass Du mir dahingehend zustimmst, wenn jemand Mist baut, wird der Mist nicht dadurch besser, 
dass ihn Andere auch bauen. Mist bleibt Mist !

Was Deinen letzten Satz angeht, stimme ich Dir 100% zu. Diese Tatsache ist mit der Hauptgrund dafür, dass ich meine Meinung zu EA
im laufe der vielen Jahre die es EA gibt, stark geändert habe. Wie groß muß man eigentlich sein? Wann ist es endlich genug???
Wenn man alle Konkurenz geschluckt hat und die Preis- und Verkaufspolitik nach belieben gestalten kann????
Dann ..... liebe Spieler .... gute Nacht !!!


----------



## graphimundo (17. September 2014)

Fakt ist doch das EA es in den letzten Jahren geschafft hat eine solche Anzahl an Fails und Gängelungen bezüglich großer Spielemarken aus dem eigenen Haus hinzulegen wie kein Anderer(Sims4, Sim City5, Dragon Age2, BF4, Dead Space3, Mass Effekt3, C&C, Dungeon Keeper Mobile.....) und damit völlig nachvollziehbar im Fokus der Spieler liegen. Natürlich hatten auch Andere (vor allem die großen Publisher) Fehltritte aber nicht in dieser Intensität und Masse. Auch steht von den anderen Publishern nicht ständig einer auf irgendeiner Bühne oder sonst wo und erzählt den Leuten wie toll doch eigentlich alles in Wirklichkeit wäre und man die Fehler die man vielleicht doch irgendwo gemacht hätte abstellen will Bzw. in Zukunft sowieso alles total super wird.
Unterm Strich ist der Fokus der Masse also durchaus Nachvollziehbar und auch berechtigt und ich sehe keinen Grund irgend wen aufgrund eines sarkastischen Kommentar mit 2 dicken Smileys am Ende in irgendeiner Weise anzugehen. 

Auch hätte ich die Bitte an Enisra, dass wenn du auf die Kommentare der Leute eingehen willst, was an einigen Stellen durch aus auch angebracht war in der Vergangenheit, dann vielleicht nicht immer mit den bei dir so beliebten Kommentaren in Form einer unterschwellig beleidigenden Frage, sondern doch vielleicht gleich mit etwas mehr Substanz, wie du sie ja auch von Anderen forderst.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. September 2014)

Styx13 schrieb:


> Ich denke niemand wird sagen, dass die "Anderen" Waisenknaben sind. Das steht außer Frage.
> In diesem Artikel geht es jedoch um EA, also kann man sich auch nur zu EA äußern.
> Außerdem denke ich, dass Du mir dahingehend zustimmst, wenn jemand Mist baut, wird der Mist nicht dadurch besser,
> dass ihn Andere auch bauen. Mist bleibt Mist !



Die Argumentation "es geht hier aber doch nur um EA" halte ich für unzulässig. So diskutiere ich nämlich in einem Zirkelschluss. Alles was EA macht ist böse. Mir gefällt nicht was läuft und ist EA dran schuld. Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. Ich kann nur dann vernünftig argumentieren, wenn ich das in ein größeres Bild einordne, in unserem Fall eben das Verhalten anderer großer Publisher. 

Und darum geht es mir eben. Ich sehe auch das EA ganz schön viel mist baut, warum sie aber schlimmer sein sollten als der Rest leuchtet mir nicht ein. Warum sollte ich EA besonders schlimm finden wenn andere Publisher grad das gleiche betreiben. Der Punkt ist doch der, dass der Fehler im system liegt. Wir wollen, dass Multinationale Konzerne wie ubisoft oder eben EA menschlich und nicht wirtschaftlich handeln. Das wird aber nicht passieren. Und EA kriegt jetzt die Haue dafür, dass sie Marktführer unter diesen Konzernen sind. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man eher die Fehler im system benennen und kritisieren als einen EA bash nach dem anderen auszupacken.


----------



## Styx13 (17. September 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Die Argumentation "es geht hier aber doch nur um EA" halte ich für unzulässig. So diskutiere ich nämlich in einem Zirkelschluss. Alles was EA macht ist böse. Mir gefällt nicht was läuft und ist EA dran schuld. Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. Ich kann nur dann vernünftig argumentieren, wenn ich das in ein größeres Bild einordne, in unserem Fall eben das Verhalten anderer großer Publisher.
> 
> Und darum geht es mir eben. Ich sehe auch das EA ganz schön viel mist baut, warum sie aber schlimmer sein sollten als der Rest leuchtet mir nicht ein. Warum sollte ich EA besonders schlimm finden wenn andere Publisher grad das gleiche betreiben. Der Punkt ist doch der, dass der Fehler im system liegt. Wir wollen, dass Multinationale Konzerne wie ubisoft oder eben EA menschlich und nicht wirtschaftlich handeln. Das wird aber nicht passieren. Und EA kriegt jetzt die Haue dafür, dass sie Marktführer unter diesen Konzernen sind. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man eher die Fehler im system benennen und kritisieren als einen EA bash nach dem anderen auszupacken.



Stimmt, es liegt am System. Stellt sich jedoch die Frage, muß man als Marktführer, auf den nun mal alle zuerst schauen, mit dem Strom schwimmen,
oder kann bzw. sollte man mit der Macht des Marktführers den Verlauf des Stroms aktiv zum positiven verändern ??? Also mehr tun, weniger reden???
Oder schwimmt man absichtlich und gern in diesem Strom mit, frei nach dem Motto: "sie tranken heimlich Wein und predigten öffentlich Wasser"??
Das man außerhalb dieses Systems durchaus existieren kann, machen viel Kleinere (CD Project Red) den Großen vor, obwohl deren Gefahr damit 
"baden zu gehen" um ein Vielfaches höher ist als bei den "Großen".


----------

